# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  studentat shqiptare ne Selanik

## k_kushtrimi

e hapa kete teme(ndoshta ka qene e hapur me pare po nuk e kam pare) pasi qe kam deshire te mbildhemi te gjithe studentat(po edhe ata qe nuk jane studenta) e te bejme ndonje party
ne kolegjin ku jam une ka studenta nga Shqiperia po kisha pase deshire te njoh edhe studenta te kolegjeve tjere

shpresoj se ka ndonje studnet nga Selaniki ne forum

me t`miea

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje
Kushtrim urime per inisjativen. Patjeter duhet te ket edhe studenta te tjer nga Selaniku ne kete Forum.
Une jam gati te bejme feste ne Selanik, mbas nja dy javesh do vij ne Selanik po deshe te takohemi dhe ta bisedojme kete muhabet.
falemiNDERit

----------


## k_kushtrimi

> perSHENDETje
> Kushtrim urime per inisjativen. Patjeter duhet te ket edhe studenta te tjer nga Selaniku ne kete Forum.
> Une jam gati te bejme feste ne Selanik, mbas nja dy javesh do vij ne Selanik po deshe te takohemi dhe ta bisedojme kete muhabet.
> falemiNDERit


tung Kryeplak
une prej dates 2-19 prill jam ne Kosove, e nese vjen perpara dates 2 ose pas dates 19 atehere normal qe mund te takohemi
e-maili im eshte k_kushtrimi@hotmail.com e mund te me shkruash 

me t`mira

Kushtrimi

----------


## Kryeplaku

Nga data 6 do vije une dhe do iki me 15. Mbase takohemi here tjeter.
Nga Selaniku eshte edhe anetarja Jonidapasho.

----------


## k_kushtrimi

po me vjen keq qe nuk paskem mundesi te takohemi
por ndoshta ndonjehere tjeter takohemi, e per Joniden e di qe eshte ne Selanik po ende se kam takuar,

me t`mira

p.s. a jeton ne Athine apo ne ndonje qytet tjeter?

----------


## jonidapasho

Hajt Llafazane Hajde,

Por Dhe Ktu Mor Po Na Mbani Neper Goje ?

Ndaj Me  Zuri Lemza Mua Qe Ne Mengjes.
 Kushtrimi Me Ka Derguar Msg Por Une Nuk Kam Mundur Te Takohemi. Kushtrim Dergoma Pak Tel Tend Se Keto Dite Jam Disi Me E Lire E Te Takohemi.

Kryeplak Une Do Vij Ne Athine Per Pashke E Ti Ne Selanik ?

Pershendetje Dhe Ja Kalofshi Xham

----------


## Kryeplaku

Kushtrim une ri ne Rodhos, ketu eshte gjynaf me then se jam ne Greqi po nejse.

Jonida ke ndonje zgjidhje me te mire ti?

----------


## jonidapasho

more kryeplak,

Une e kam fajin qe nuk e thua ku banon ti ?
Une kujtova ne Athine banoje. Nejse kur te vish dergona nje PM dhe po te jem ketu dhe po deshe sigurisht te takohemi.

Gjithe te mirat

----------

